# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Aguila super extra

## hunter308

I have read on both the other forum and nz rimfire that the aguila high velocity ammo is going to be coming back on the market over here after a couple of years of unavailability so that is good news to those of us who used to use aguila SE all the time hope the TOZ likes it

----------

